# Congrats Ohio Archers!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

From ODNR... Very interesting program. It's good to see schools offering programs like this.

OHIO YOUTH ARCHERS TAKE THIRD AT NATIONAL TOURNAMENT 

Maysville High School team one of six representing Ohio

COLUMBUS, OH - In their second year of participation in the largest youth archery tournament in the country, the team from Maysville High School in Muskingum County finished third overall in the high school division, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. Nineteen teams from other parts of the United States participated in the high school competition.

Maysville High School freshman Alex Sherman scored 268 out of a possible 300 to become Ohios top youth female archer. Maysville freshman Bo Shierer won the Ohio male youth competition with a score of 287 out of a possible 300. Their coach, Chris Skinner, also took home top honors as the winner of the coaches and professional archers shoot. 

Six Ohio teams, numbering a total of 81 students, were among 2,200 participants from Alabama, Illinois, Kentucky, Minnesota, Missouri, Texas, and Wisconsin in the fourth annual National Tournament of the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP), which was held in Louisville, Kentucky this past week. 

All Ohioans should be proud, not only of the Maysville teams accomplishment, but also of the way all the Ohio students represented themselves, their schools and communities, said Kevin Dixon, NASP coordinator for Ohio. Their displays of skill, good behavior and sportsmanship were exemplary.

Besides the team from Muskingum County, Ohio was represented by five Shelby County schools. They were the Sidney elementary, middle, and high school; Northwood Elementary School, and Sidney Christian Academy. 

The teams were from schools that incorporate the NASP curriculum in their regular physical education course. NASP training has been offered to Ohio schools through the Division of Wildlife since 2004. 

The NASP program teaches target archery right in the school gym to elementary, middle, and high school students. The curriculum covers archery safety, equipment, technique, concentration skills and self-improvement.

For more information on the NASP, the national tournament, or how to get involved in the program, call the Division of Wildlife (1-800 WILDLIFE), or visit www.archeryintheschools.org <http://www.archeryintheschools.org/> or www.nasparchery.com <http://www.nasparchery.com/>


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Carl!!!!!!
It is good to see Archery being taught to kids in school..... 
Way to go Kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Yeah*!!!!!! Stan


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe Programs Like These Will Help Keep Getting Young People In The Outdoors And Hunting.it Takes Hundreds Of Hrs. To Learn How To Shoot Good With A Bow.congratulations To All Who Participated////


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

!% Way to go Ohio Archers! I am impressed with the scores, as it takes alot of practice and concentration to acheive scores over 225.

Also, thanks to the parents for supporting their kids with the encourgement and dedication, in driving to practice, meets, and the costs associated with such a program.

Keep up the great work! !%


----------

